# I need some recess activities for 2nd grader



## Viewfinder (Sep 2, 2005)

My daughter, 7, goes to schools where there is apparently nothing to do at recess. Girls and boys get on opposite "chasing" teams, and that's about it. When I was a kid, there was jumprope, hop scotch, tetherball, two-square & four square, and of course, basketball. She's actually attended three of the district's elementary schools, two "rich" and one "poor." None of them had any playground equipment, not even a hopscotch pattern. I just can't think of what she can do, what game she can make up or organize that is more engaging and fun than "chase" or the other most common option: body slam (boys against girls--what's going ON here?) She told me tonight that yes, she would like me to make arrangements with her teacher for her to stay in during recess to read or something else. I don't really believe she wants to stay in, but she wants something to DO. She knows many of these kids from being at this school before, so it's not that she's the new kid. She's got a five years' now best friend, and several others she knows. She doesn't like these games--I think she's enjoyed "chase," but there is some element of it she's not enjoying at her current school. I think the boys are getting too strong and rough, and girls are getting more competitive and godawful catty! My daughter is a cutie, always popular, but she's getting some real crap this year. Some nastiness... creepy. I think the kids are all bored beyond words and are at a loss what to do with themselves at recess. It's all about relationships, not fun and activity.

I'm not going to be able to get out there on the playground with her; but I've got to give her some ideas. Any ideas anyone? Can you remember your playground games? I'm too old, I guess, or I just always did those ones I mentioned--the days of playground equipment!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Hmm...no playground equipment is kind of bizarre.

I remember jump rope, too. If you donated a few jump ropes, could the kids play with them? They have soft ones that are properly weighted now, not like those beaded kind they had when I was a kid that were rather hazardous.

Sidewalk chalk for hopscotch, all sorts of target games with rocks, etc. is cheap and should be fun. You and your daughter can go over some ideas and she can teach her friends.

Freeze tag was always my favorite no-equipment-needed playground game. One person is it, the others run, and when you're tagged you're frozen. There's a home base, and free individuals can un-tag frozen people. Could also be played in teams (freeze/unfreeze each other).


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Do kids still like those hand clapping games? I remember doing a lot of those little songs that were like patty-cake for big kids (my brain isn't working to remember the name...), anyway I recently saw that Do, Re, Me and You sells a DVD for kids to learn more of those. Your dd could learn some and teach her friends.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Bring a book or drawing materials outdoors, if that is allowed. It wasn't at my school.







:

Are there balls for kickball, soccer, etc.? If the field/pavement isn't marked for those games, kids can position sticks or something to indicate bases, goals, etc.

Look for books and videos of games like handclapping, circle games, Simon Says, Red Light Green Light, etc. If you know any of these yourself, teach them to her.

The main thing I used to do on the playground was imaginative play. My friends and I would be various animals, space explorers, pioneers staking claims, or characters from books or movies.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

When I was in Americorps, one of my jobs was to organzie recess games. It would be cool if different parents could come one day a week and organize a game that would be available to the kids. When I did it, no one had to play, but they all wanted to. We did kickball, bowling (with a cheap plastic set from Target), lots of tag type games, hopscotch, they really loved 4-square and handball.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

As a former 2nd grade teacher (8 years' experience) and current 4th grade teacher, I strongly recommend making an appointment to meet and discuss this issue with the school administration. Even if you speak with an assistant principal, that would be sufficient. Voice your concern: Children do not have anything to play with during recess, and as a result, they are "hanging out" with idle time, and this is breeding mean play, teasing and chasing, and even bullying behavior. If their energy were appropriately directed, these problems could be minimized. Pose a solution: Perhaps the Phys Ed department budget has some money for playground equipment, or maybe you and some other moms would be happy to donate some, along with an appropriate storage container (big outdoor trash cans work well). Or, ask if maybe the PE teachers can teach the children some good recess games during their PE classes. This happens in my school, and also my son's. I think you're pointing to a problem that affects many children at the school, not just your daughter. Your concern is very legitmate, and a good school administration should be willing to hear you out and help!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

We had playground equipment but no organized games at recess.

I remember playing a LOT of clapping games like Miss Mary Mac, Mac, Mac. Once I went to sleep away camp at around 8 and learned a TON of new clapping games. They can be quite complicated with the hand motions. We also used to bring our own jump ropes and double dutch ropes and swing them for the girls jumping. It takes a bit of practice to get good. And "chinese" jump ropes were really popular when I was that age. These were big stretchy things that two girls wrapped around their legs and someone else hopped in and out of them until they stepped on the rope and then someone else took a turn. And we played "cats cradle" with the jump rope as well.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

While I'll respectfully disagree with teachma that recess time should be 'directed play', I do agree that it's odd there aren't any provided balls or games.

A good game that requires minimal equipment is 4 Square. All you need is some chalk and a dodge ball. Easy to play, lots of fun, and everyone can participate. Used to keep us engaged at recess for the entire 45 minutes.

Also lots of fun...hackeysack


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannarachel*
While I'll respectfully disagree with teachma that recess time should be 'directed play',

I don't believe recess time should be directed. I am suggesting that the children receive direct instruction (during their PE time) in some of the games that make good recess choices. 4 Square is a great one, and if the PE teacher had them all playing it during one class session, they might leave feeling "fired up" to try it on their own. If they are taught recess games, then they'll go out to recess with options--- a number of games they ALL know how to play because they learned them together-- and they can choose from those if they can't think of anything else to do. In other words, they can apply their knowlege to the recess setting. Joannarachel, I agree that children need to be left alone to be creative and come up with ideas because there's too much organization going on after school. However, school needs to be a safe (physically and emotionally) place first and foremost, and if children are not behaving safely because they don't know what to do with themselves, they may need some guidance.


----------



## Viewfinder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ravin, OTMomma, EnviroBecca, Flor, teachma, Ellien C, Joannarachel, I am gobbling up your ideas and suggestions, and really appreciate the interest and support. Time for mama Viewfinder to get involved for real.

I appreciate the ideas. They're good ones, and I will be using them all in some way. I don't really need any games that require equipment. Even hopscotch requires chalk and place keepers, and my child tells me they are not allowed to bring ANYTHING outside with them. I want something right away, and getting equipment and overcoming whatever bureaucratic obstacle there is in place that keeps equipment off these playgrounds will take time. I'll be seeing the principal first thing this week, hopefully.

I think I mentioned myself in my orig post, I grew up with lots of playground eqt available. The thing is, I think there is some kind of district-wide rule about it now, like, it costs too much to provide, replenish, monitor. etc.. I mean, NONE of the three elementaries she's gone to have stuff. Ours is a notoriously cheap district. Hence, my hope to collect ideas for activities that require no equipment, and call upon kids to sort of organize themselves. Which would be good: find new friends, get to know classmates in a play environment, develop some leadership abilities, cooperation, etc.. If folks wouldn't mind, tell me some games and how you play them... please! I just can't remember. I'm 49... it's LONG gone.

Another part of this situation is that there IS no P.E. class! I'm in the West, and my friend in the East says her grandson's 2nd grade ALSO gets no P.E. class, and that the "requirement" for P.E. is allowed to be met by the existence of recess. I'm guessing that's what my school district is pulling. This town can't get hi-tech industries to move here because the hi-dollar, salaried employees they'd be bringing with them refused to come because of the poor education quality. Lo-tech/low-salary will come, but not hi-tech/hi-salary. The city acknowledges no interest is raising ed. qual. because its main purpose is to field workers for the low-paying service jobs that this city is built on. It's a disgrace, but money is talking. This stuff was literally reported on in the newspaper here.

So, the kids aren't learning how to organize themselves in any outdoor play requiring cooperation, except in their little cliques, which does not amount to much. I remember back in the mid-nineteenth century when I was coming up, it was so good to play the foursquares and tetherballs and jumprope, and whoever wanted to get in line to play, did. The playgrounds at recess were busy with the six or seven big jumpropes turning, the ten or so tetherballs flying, two-squares and four-square balls bouncing around, lines formed at each game, and plenty of kids off doing their own things. Kids learned to play together, not just run with their little "posse."

Well, so, anyway, I'm going to get involved here, and I'm asking any of you who know the basics of no-eqt group games, please tell me. I literally remember zip. I'm raising my daughter in a Bratz-doll driven culture, and her little-kidness is starving for little kid things to do at recess.

I am going to look into the clap games, Please give me full scripts of ones you know?--I remember:

"Say Say oh Playmate, come out and play with me,
and bring your dollies three, climb up my apple tree;
slide down my rain barrel, into my cellar door,
and we'll be dolly friends, forever more, more, more!"

Still need specific guidelines on what circle play is: I remember the "Simon Says" and "Mother May I?" basically, now that someone reminded me (thank you!)

This thread is so helpful to me! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow! What a jacked up place.

OK. I see where you are coming from now. Not much time, DD is awaiting bed time stories. I googled no equipment games for you:

http://www.otfi.com/games.htm

http://www.wilderdom.com/store/index...roducts_id=286


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

"Red Rover" might be a good game. It is very physical and involves teams. That might make it a natural transition from "chase", since it could still be boys vs. girls and involves lots of running.

I remember liking "Freeze Tag", "Statues" and even "TV Tag". No equipment needed for those. The clapping games are a great idea.

They could run races in even teams of two. Each team forms a line and the people at the head of each line race each other to a designated point. The winners go back to the end of their line. The loser steps out into the "cheering section". This continues until there is only one kid left. (Some kids may race more than once, if they win multiple races.) The team that has a player left at the end wins. It is usually emphasised that the whole team wins, not just the last kid standing, because the whole team helped "beat" the other kids. Have them count off in ones and twos to form teams, to keep them from being stacked.

Could you (and some other parents, maybe) speak with the school board about getting some playground equipment, or at least some hopscotch and four square grids painted?


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

THE FROG GAME
Sit in a circle. Clap your hands, slap your thighs, clap your hands, snap your fingers; repeat. Keep doing this until everyone is synchronized. Then, beginning with the leader and proceeding around the circle, each kid speaks on the clap-slap:
#1: One frog.
clap, snap
#2: Two eyes.
clap, snap
#3: Four legs.
clap, snap
#4: In the pond.
clap, snap
#5: Ker-plop!
The tricky part is that when you get to, "Ker-plop!" you go directly to the next clap-slap (skipping the clap-SNAP), so the next kid has to speak immediately:
#6: Two frogs.
clap, snap
#7: Four eyes.
clap, snap
#8: Eight legs.
clap, snap
#9: In the pond.
clap, snap
#10: Ker-plop!
#11: Ker-plop!
#12: Three frogs.
etc.
If you mess up--you fail to speak when it's your turn, or you say the wrong thing--then you become #1 and start all over again. It becomes a cooperative effort to see how many frogs you can get!


----------



## Viewfinder (Sep 2, 2005)

I checked out that one site that had the games listed--good ones! The Frog Game is really fun, AND what a great math challenge!

My daughter's home with me right now--I'm already tired of sending her to school. Not even three weeks into the year. It just feels like mandatory day care. She's totally bored with classwork. Third week, and the kids STILL have nothing stimulating, nothing NEW on their plate. Not a single thing. She just wants to go for the aftercare play and art projects. I think I will keep her home from school all day, and take her to the after care! Oh, that's funny.

Thanks for the games! This is really good.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I have a hippy book called "New Games" that has fun, non-competetive group games. If you know anyone who works for the YMCA, Boys and Girls Club or something, they will know 100 different versions of tag.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Moving this to Childhood Years. You may also want to cross post at Learning at School


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

That is wrong that there is nothing for these kids to do.

When I was in elementary school in the winter they put up soccer posts. They were literally those metal ones for chain link fence, 2 on either end of the "soccer field". They had 6 or 8 of them, then the grades were divided into teams, 5 & 6's, 3 & 4's, 1 & 2's. The K's were not part of it because they came every other day. For each 15minute recess we had that was our game time and it was scheduled up so you played each other team several times. Then at noon we played more soccer but it wasn't an organized thing.

In the spring/summer it was the same thing except kickball, then at noon either played more kickball or practiced our track & field stuff.

There was playground equpiment we could use . At noon if we wanted to skip rope, we brought our own but there was baseball bats & balls, soccer balls/kick balls available. Each class had 1 set. There was alot of marble playing too.

At the school my kids go to there is 1 soccer field, they put nets up last year but they got ripped so they just have the proper goal posts without the nets. Mostly it's the boys who play with that. there are 2 sets of playground equipment(1 for the K's/1's and 1 for the rest). There was hopscotch painted on the sidewalk but it's mostly been worn away. There are 2 basketball courts and a baseball diamond(though I don't often see kids using it). In the winter they bring out the hockey nets from the gym and kids can bring their sticks. Most years they build a skating rink that the kids can bring their skates for.

Every spring they close off the parking lot at recess & noon, then on certain days kids can bring their skateboards, rollerblades/skates. On other days it's hockey.

Then every day at noon there are noon games in the gym. I'm not sure exactly what they play but it's alot of the same things they do in gym. Each grade has their own day that it's their turn to go in the gym for noon games.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

here are some more links for you. geez.

could you volunteer to go in during recess and teach some of the games? i would take your concerns to the teacher and administration and if you could go in and volunteer (offer that as part of the solution) then that might help a lot.

http://www.gameskidsplay.net/
http://lorenzatlarge.blogspot.com/20...ood-games.html
http://www.family-reunion.com/games.htm
http://childparenting.about.com/od/outdoorgames/

hth


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

When I was in 1st grade we moved to a school with no equipment. or grass. just clay. we had no money so we had to wait until we had eough soup lable for equipment but the grass went in right way. we would scoop it up and use it to make elaborate outlines and floor plans for houses and imaginative play. I had totally forgotten that but wow. Sometimes it would stay put for days and we could get some good height on the walls (iot was a large playground)

I agree that whole chase thing has got to go.

have you talked to her teacher yet? why are they just turning kids loose with nothing to do? can she bring her own stuff? we weren't really allowed to rbing anything out for recess. I mean chalk and jump roaps and bubbles and really in that environment I wouldn't even be ppposed to some sort of hand held video game. kids got to do something. . . .


----------



## Viewfinder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your help and links and ideas... I really appreciate it. I am compiling a notebook of games so that when I go in, I am prepared with a whole bunch of ideas to share...

I am compiling a good list of chase and wear-em-out games. I am particularly interested in games that are going to promote some real people skills, easy on the body contact (no chance to "hit" someone--daughter says they can't do body contact stuff). I really like the "Honey, Do you love me?" game... check this out. It's a circle game, got it from one of the links from beanma...

Honey, Do You Love Me?
Players form a circle with one player in the middle (it). The middle person must approach players in the circle and ask, "Honey, do you love me?" The person being questioned must answer, "Honey, I love you but I just can't smile." If s/he does smile or laugh, s/he becomes "it" and the previous middle person joins the circle. The person who is "it" is not allowed to touch other players but may make as many funny faces as s/he wishes.

I like this game, because players must use these words... something they would NEVER do at this age... and it's about getting people to laugh. I just love it.

Again, many thanks to everybody. I am going to try to volunteer in some capacity, though it can only be as an organizer of other parents. I can't do outdoors, actual physical participant. I don't have disabilities, but, I've got a severe light sensitivity due to an eye injury. I'm totally blinded in one eye, scar tissue in my cheek area and all around it, ecch, causes great pain. I've got meds for it, but even so, just a few minutes in the wrong light, and I'm DOWN for hours--the med to help an actual episode are a barbiturate, so, I don't really want to have to take them too much. It was a drunk driver... I was 22. Twenty-seven years ago, so I've been dealing with it forever, do everything I can to reduce triggers. Eyepatch, visor, darkened glasses, hats, super-tinted car windows, etc.. Nothing works enough to overcome. Kids: "Are you a pirate?" My daughter doesn't need that.

Thankfully, it didn't ruin my face (good put-er-back-together surgeons--it was a blowout fracture, for those of you with medical curiosity), so you wouldn't know, but, I am reminded constantly by what I feel inside. So, even working indoors in flourescent lights isn't something I can do, but, I CAN talk and nag, and organize. Wah, wah, wah. Just saying because the "you could volunteer at recess" suggestions are just not really something that I myself can do.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
As a former 2nd grade teacher (8 years' experience) and current 4th grade teacher, I strongly recommend making an appointment to meet and discuss this issue with the school administration. Even if you speak with an assistant principal, that would be sufficient. Voice your concern: Children do not have anything to play with during recess, and as a result, they are "hanging out" with idle time, and this is breeding mean play, teasing and chasing, and even bullying behavior. If their energy were appropriately directed, these problems could be minimized. Pose a solution: Perhaps the Phys Ed department budget has some money for playground equipment, or maybe you and some other moms would be happy to donate some, along with an appropriate storage container (big outdoor trash cans work well). Or, ask if maybe the PE teachers can teach the children some good recess games during their PE classes. This happens in my school, and also my son's. I think you're pointing to a problem that affects many children at the school, not just your daughter. Your concern is very legitmate, and a good school administration should be willing to hear you out and help!

I couldn't agree more. I spoke with our principal about some recess problems we were having, and she really did appreciate my bringing it to her attention. We had a shortage of equipment at our school, and there just wasn't enough supervision-it really can get ugly!
I ended up donating some basketballs to our school, and the principal ordered more equipment, plus made sure the recess monitors were given guidance about how to thwart some of the negative behaviors that can surface at recess time. In just a couple of weeks my daughter says things have gotten so much better.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

so sorry about your eye! that sounds pretty awful. maybe you can explain that to the powers that be, too, and go in with your list of great games and they can do the teaching part or if you're friends with another parent maybe you could convince them to.

good luck


----------

